# Marvels Themepark - Scarborough July 2009



## marshall10 (Jul 11, 2009)

I know this has been done on here before, but I wanted to share my pics with everone on here.

I think the park closed in the late 1990's. I have some great memories of this place when I was a kid. 

The day of the visit was great, it was warm, the light was good and the park was very peaceful and calm. I didn't have much time to get round it but I did my best.

Anyway, on with the pics, enjoy:

Ticket booth down at road level







Old chair lift workings looking up towards park






Chair lift workings






The old "Out" sign still remains painted on the chair lift entrance floor






Entrance area






Up the top looking down towards the part where you get off the chair lift






Old animal enclosures (I think)






Second lot of chair lifts, situated in the middle of the park






Old Go Kart track (great memories on here)






Can just see the starting grid still






Pit lane






Old Chair lift workings






http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2585/3709832320_b0dea16c60.jpg

Another "Way Out" sign







And thats it. I am new on here so I hope i've done everything correctly, anyway enjoy!


----------



## ashless (Jul 11, 2009)

Looks like a cool mooch my man, nicely done!


----------



## swedish (Jul 11, 2009)

nice find...some really nice shots an the B&W looks really classy...thanks for sharing, just may have to take a trip an explore myself


----------



## james.s (Jul 11, 2009)

Indeed, it looks quite nice, some nice remains there


----------



## smileysal (Jul 11, 2009)

Oooooooh I remember going on that chairlift in 1989, I was 22 and my friend had her 21st birthday a week later lol. We had a play on everything when we were there, was very colourful. Had indians and wigwams there as well. Loved that holiday. 

Thanks for posting, sad to see it like that now though.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## tbkscott (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi mate great report, i was up there the other day looking at the open air theatre right next to this, but didnt have my camera with me so didnt get any shots, nice pics.


----------



## marshall10 (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your nice comments, much appreciated


----------



## mal33bb (Jul 12, 2009)

*fun fair*

Looks a Bit like Neverland ,when they make Neverland into a Tourist attraction i wonder if they will keep it run down ,i think they might make a fun fair to make money ? like Disney world.


----------



## Misstee (Jul 12, 2009)

Nice post Marshall. Like others have said, I too have great memories of this place from holidays in years gone by. My mate lost a flipflop when we were on that chair lift and I don't think she can have been the only one..! Thanks for sharing - some great photos.


----------



## Potter (Jul 19, 2009)

Ooh, nice one.

I'm wondering what they will do with Neverland. I reckon it would make a great tourist attraction/shrine.

I wonder if the flipflop is still there?


----------



## The Evil Rock DJ (Dec 4, 2009)

Great pics. I remember going on both those chairlifts. I also remember the big dipper they had, plus dodgems which could do 360 degree skids, if you got them to put the speed up you could do some serious spins and powerslides! I remember the pyramid with the "spooky" wind sound effect that was a lavatory extractor fan which kind of took the edge off the atmosphere somewhat... The Go-Karts I remember being seriously expensive, and there used to be some quad bikes but they went years before it closed.


----------



## TK421 (Dec 5, 2009)

Nice one, I visited this last year, it's a strange site and I too remember going as a kid. When I looked on live maps there was an interesting change between the ariel view and the birdseye view:

Site as it used to be:






Site as it is now:






Great report there mate!


----------



## scribble (Dec 5, 2009)

Very poignant. I loved those chairlifts. There were dinosaurs around those volcanoes at one time, including a sort of prehistoric ostrich thing.


----------



## The Evil Rock DJ (Dec 6, 2009)

I remember the last time I was there we bought an unlimited ticket for a fiver and had loads of goes on the big dipper, the dodgems (where we discovered the aforementioned 360 spins were possible in the pink and blue cars) and the space wheel thing. Plus you got a couple of runs on the chairlifts. Nearly got banned for over-doing it! Then there were the rides next to the pyramids which had this weird old ghost train thing with effects like you'd stop in a pitch black tunel then a load of those long illuminated string things with loads of coloured bulbs in would turn on, heads would appear over random staircases etc. Plus there were all the usual bouncy castles etc...


----------



## mcl (Dec 6, 2009)

Just out of curiosity - do they still have the sea battles which were fought with one man battleship affairs in peasholm park ?.


----------



## TK421 (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi MCL, Yes the battle of Peaholm Park is still going strong. I love it! Here is a link to my flickr site with some pictures

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157621701327135/


----------



## pixy-lajla (Dec 9, 2009)

these pics made me sad..

I spent many happy hours in Scarboro as a child, i went back early this year to find all this derelict...it really saddened me.
the chair lift used to go all the way to Scalby Mills..i loved it. 

Watched firework displays and plays at the outdoor theatre...there was a Zoo here, before the Theme park...

Sad, so so sad.


----------



## marshall10 (Dec 9, 2009)

Yes, I felt the same as you when I was up there taking the shots. I spent a lot of time there as a kid in the early 1990's. Some happy memories. Things these day's don't seem to be like that now. It's all to comercialised. 

I enjoyed doing this report and it was, in a way, my tribute to Marvels. 

I am planing a return visit soon and i'm hoping to get more shots of the other end, so once I do, I will update this thread...


----------



## pollen101 (Dec 11, 2009)

top report, its a shame, did this place used to be 'Kinderland' at one point to, or is that somewhere else there?

it will be a sad day when Blackpool pleasure beach ends up like that, but at some point I reckon it will,much ot my horror.....these things are part of our cultural heritage,tis a sad thing to see them like the above......and so many seem to be going this way now!


----------



## woody65 (Dec 11, 2009)

pollen101 said:


> top report, its a shame, did this place used to be 'Kinderland' at one point to, or is that somewhere else there?
> 
> it will be a sad day when Blackpool pleasure beach ends up like that, but at some point I reckon it will,much ot my horror.....these things are part of our cultural heritage,tis a sad thing to see them like the above......and so many seem to be going this way now!



Kinderland is to the left of the satellite pics above on the other side of the lake-that's closed as well


----------



## pollen101 (Dec 11, 2009)

aw thanks for that woody65!

sad to hear thats closed as well,whats happened to Scarboro,I didnt realise that had gone!

(sorry,off topic slightly but does anyone remember a funhouse type thing there on the seafront called 'crackpot cottage' or something from bout 25 years ago,esp any pics?)

My spirits are lifted to read that the battle of peasholm park is still going strong!

Are the open air baths still there (with the slides)?


----------



## mcl (Dec 11, 2009)

TK421 said:


> Hi MCL, Yes the battle of Peaholm Park is still going strong. I love it! Here is a link to my flickr site with some pictures
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157621701327135/



Thanks for sharing those photos - theres nothing else like that in this countyry.


----------



## pixy-lajla (Dec 11, 2009)

pollen101 said:


> aw thanks for that woody65!
> 
> sad to hear thats closed as well,whats happened to Scarboro,I didnt realise that had gone!
> 
> ...



........the open air baths are gone.. its going to be turned into a theme park, apparently......


----------



## pollen101 (Dec 11, 2009)

aw more sad news,cheers for telling me th0 pixy-lajla (top avatar by the way!)

A theme park?????Theres 2 shut ones already??????????????


----------



## woody65 (Dec 12, 2009)

they where going to build on the pool site and filled it in but the company that was going to build all this are now in trouble so they are taking of digging it out again! lego where going to build a undercover park there but i thin thats gone to Manchester instead so it will be a waste land for a few more years,at least the mini train is still running and doing well and not forgetting the water slide


----------



## woody65 (Dec 15, 2009)

i went for a walk around here on sunday-its now all fenced off,the area where the theater seats was has all gone and bulldozers on site, there is also cameras covering this site and security which seems a bit weird as there is not a lot on site 

cheers


----------



## marshall10 (Dec 15, 2009)

Thats a shame cause i was going to go back there to take more shots!


----------



## woody65 (Dec 15, 2009)

marshall10 said:


> Thats a shame cause i was going to go back there to take more shots!



worth doing before its all gone-dont know what they have planned ?


----------



## pollen101 (Dec 16, 2009)

probably more effin 'cardboard' houses......

You know the structures of the future will be 'unexplorable' cos they'll fall down within 30 years of being built,ah,,,,,,they dont make 'em like they used to!!!!!!!!!!


----------

